# DFW Texas



## Rahb (Mar 1, 2006)

If anyone has Bridal Pictures to shoot in the DFW area I suggest Gaylord Texas hotel.  They have a beautiful garden.  Our wedding photographer did my wifes there.  I would post the pics, but I don't have access to them at the moment (they are raws anyways, so I doubt she would like me sharing them).


----------



## Chase (Mar 1, 2006)

That is a pretty amazing place in general, great suggestion!


----------

